

The Jessica Alba sexy walk story was a plant by a PR firm - jyrzyk
http://www.badscience.net/?p=520

======
mynameishere
Jessica Alba sexy boobs a plant by...

Oh, hell. Why is this at the top of "Hacker News".

~~~
rms
<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

------
stoptypingnow
...but where is the accompanying picture of Jessica Alba?

------
andreyf
I thought the "team of Cambridge mathematicians" that it took to conduct
research on hip to waist ratios was a dead giveaway, no?

